# New Battery Type For Vintage Led Watches



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi guys

This post will have a limited appeal but for those of you who have and own vintage LED, particularly Omegas, pulsar etc I've discovered something pretty cool, varta produce a battery the V625U which is exactly right for Omega and Pulsar LED watches and means you don't have to use a battery spacer, just thought I would let people know










Cheers Tom


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Tom

Nice find....I'll bear them in mind if I pick up an LED sometime soon !

cheers matey - Neil


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks mate

Was a pure fluke, picked up a new LED and there was a set of these fitted, superb!

Give me a bell if you need a nice LED :yes:


----------

